# Golden Motor Hub Motor HCM5000



## 144VDC (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Boffy
I too plan on building a reverse trike; around 400kg curb weight, 135r15 tires and direct drive on the front two wheels. I want fwd to have good traction with 80% of the weight on the front wheels for stability. I have steep hills to climb, so I calculated I will need 125nm of torque for each front wheel and 850 rpm for highway speeds. I couldn't find any motors for less than $5000 that would meet that spec. So I am going to try to build what I need. It will be of the design used in a solar racer built by an Australian university. I have the parts for my 6" prototype. When I learn about torque/amp, volt/rpm, back emf and heat disapation, I'll build the big ones.

The golden motors would not do what I need. Do you have any detail plans?

Jerry


----------



## RollingTripod (Jan 2, 2010)

HEy Jerry,
I am designing something similar, but i am not expecting to need as much torque. Are you certain of your 125Nm per wheel calcs? Considering a YZF R1 has around 80Nm max torque, you may be a little high for a 400kg vehicle... which would be great news as you can get a cheaper motor!
I am struggling to find much info about spec-ing a motor for something like what we're doing... have you got any good sources/motors that i may be interested in?
Ideally I'm thinking along the lines of 100Nm torque, 40hp and max weight 40kg for the motor.
Craig


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

You guys might want to scroll down to the Electric Bikes, Board, and find the thread about recumbent whatever ??

There is a guy that designed a BLDC hub motor that looks damn impressive. Last post I read yesterday, had to do with him working on a setup for putting 2 motors side X side and going straight to the CV joints-axle shafts for front drive. remove the trans altogether ?? Motors are around $1250.00 each or so ??? 

He has had his Motorcycle up to 80 MPH in testing and has sold several motors.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

since it's hub motor - you can't gear it down to get torque you need for 400 kg; seems not enough even for 240 kg ... strange; if it hasn't internal gearing - it uses peak numbers (intermittent, S2 etc-not rated); rated numbers - too low (and with wheel size much less than 24'' - it just might make it uphill)

specs from their website:

http://www.goldenmotor.com/
Model: MagicPieHubMotor250W-1000W
max torque: 　
27.66nm; 48v;
27.66nm x0.737 = 20.38 lbsft
400kg=400 x2.2=880 lbs

required for 530 lbs (240kg); 24’’wheel : 
climb:
3.2degree: ___1mph: 38.4 lbsft ; _______5mph: 39 lbsft
8.1dg (1:5) ___1mph: 84 lbsft; _________5mph: 86 lbsft

Accel: 0-60 in30sec: 
___________1mph: 86.5 lbsft; ________5mph: 87 lbsft


----------



## 144VDC (Jan 25, 2009)

Craig
The way I calculated the required torque (and this maybe wrong), the road to my house has a 20% grade, a 1000lb vehicle would need 200lb of thrust. The wheels have a 12in radius. 200lb on a 1ft lever = 200lbsft, 100lbsft(about125nm) per motor.
Jerry


----------



## RollingTripod (Jan 2, 2010)

144VDC said:


> Craig
> The way I calculated the required torque (and this maybe wrong), the road to my house has a 20% grade, a 1000lb vehicle would need 200lb of thrust. The wheels have a 12in radius. 200lb on a 1ft lever = 200lbsft, 100lbsft(about125nm) per motor.
> Jerry


Jerry,
Thats one hell of a hill!!! I understand your concern, it'd be pretty embarrassing having to try and push your new invention up the hill to your house infront of the neighbours!

I agree with your figures. However, remember that your calcs are theory, what you are saying is that you need that much torque to stop on the hill and be able to start again. If you are carrying speed towards the hill (im sure you'll have the throttle well and truely burried!) then itll be easier on your motors.

As our friend mentioned above you cannot gear down a hub motor - i personnaly am staying clear of them. if you gear down a motor 1:2 you double your torque, and catch some air at the peak of the hill. Good times!

Im swaying towards a geared down AC motor. Its just that im worried about cost, all the motor info is so biased to 1300kg BMWs etc... we need far less torque to shift our vehicles. It seems we're stuck in limbo between car motors and bicycle motors!

Any pearls of wisdom out there?

Craig


----------



## RollingTripod (Jan 2, 2010)

Boffy said:


> *Golden motor Hub Motor*
> 
> Has anybody got any knowledge of Golden motor (http://www.goldenmotor.com/)
> Hub Motor wheel assembly Type:HCM5000
> ...


I got a feeling that this motor will not be powerful enough to move your trike faster than a moving chicane! 25Nm is good for a scooter but not for your trike.

It depends entirely on how fast you want your bike to accelerate - choose say a bike/car with the performance figures that you like. for me i think a YZF R1 would be good - then look at its weight vs torque. Say it is half the weight of your trike i.e. 200kg then you need to double the torque it has to accelerate at a similar speed (ball park) with twice the grip.

R1 has about 80Nm so you need 160Nm. BEar in mind a R1 is lethally quick then a good figure would lie between 100-130Nm for it to be fast. 

Craig


----------



## RollingTripod (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/AC_drive_performance.htm

i have found my pearl!

Take your pick of motor - I think the AC-20 or 30 pack will do the trick. For any trike around 300-400kg, plus its a AC motor = high RPM so you could gear it down a touch to really get some punch.

Now... batteries...


----------

